# Hi again Guys I Need Help please???



## sharonperri005 (8 mo ago)

Hi again, Guys. I'm hoping that everyone here is having a wonderful time. In addition, I was wondering if you could tell me whether or not Munchkin Kitten get along well with Budgie because I'm planning on getting one soon. I'm simply curious to know if anyone has any suggestions for me on that matter. It will be of great assistance.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Absolutely not, cats are predators and if you are planning on getting a cat you need to keep the bird in a separate space.
Please read this Cats (and Dogs) are Predators // Birds are Prey


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cats and/or dogs should NEVER be allowed around budgies.
If you have dogs or cats, they should never have access to the room where you keep your birds.
Cody has given you an excellent link -- please read it carefully.*


----------

